
Burglars can break into homes by copying sound of key in lock - nkjoep
https://www.freemalaysiatoday.com/category/leisure/2020/08/27/burglars-can-break-into-homes-by-copying-sound-of-key-in-lock/
======
lrvick
I have yet to find a single home or civilian office building in the US I can't
non destructively enter with cheap tools.

Often you don't even need tools.

Code entry boxes on most apartment complexes and office buildings (including
very commonly police stations) tend to use keyed alike keys you can straight
up buy on Amazon.

Most call boxes: 16120 Most police cruisers: 1284

To add insult to injury most buildings are required to have spare keys in a
Knox Box on the side of the building every fireman has keys to.

They wont sell you keys but they will sell you a box you can measure the pins
on to cut a key anyway.

Locks are pretty much entirely security theater in the USA.

------
innagadadavida
With bump keys that can do the same job in 30 seconds or less, is there any
advantage of this method? The first time I saw a locksmith use a bump key, I
totally freaked out and ended up upgrading my locks to what he was
recommending at that time - Mul-T-Lock.

------
thedanbob
*theoretically can. And considering the caveats, I doubt this will ever become a realistic threat. This is harder to make work than kicking in a door, breaking a window, etc.

